# OPC und Visual Basic 6



## Daredevil (5 März 2005)

Ich bin Berufsschüler (Energieelektroniker) und ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut mit SPS - Programmierung aus und weiß auch noch nicht so ganz genau wie ein OPC - Server funktioniert. Ich möchte zwecks Visualisierung mit VB6 die Daten die vom OPC - Server kommen in eine Text datei schreiben und die dann mit PHP auslesen um dann im Browser zustände darstellen zu könne


----------

